# LR CC ... Does RAM Impact on Performance?



## flashpixx (May 20, 2019)

I have a new HP Laptop that has the following system spec. *Is 8 GB RAM enough?* Is slow to load all photos (2,800) and to process an edit (eg a significant crop) compared to desktop with 16GB RAM.

Lightroom version: 2.3 [ 20190502-0902-47ed471 ] (May  3 2019)
Operating system: Windows 10
OS Version: 10.0 [17763]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 1.8 GHz (_Intel Core i5_)
Built-in memory: 8083.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8083.1 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 1060.9 MB (13.1%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1264.6 MB
Memory cache size: 964.7 MB
Internal Camera Raw version: 11.3 [ 197 ]
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 637MB / 4041MB (15%)
Camera Raw real memory: 638MB / 8083MB (7%)
System DPI setting: 144 DPI (high DPI mode)
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: Yes, Integrated touch: Yes, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: Yes

Graphics Processor Info: DirectX: NVIDIA GeForce MX130 (23.21.13.9176) (_Has 4GB RAM on board_)

Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom CC
Settings Folder: C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom CC


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2019)

8GB is will certainly limit the number of photos it can hold in fast memory. 

Speed to load all photos - what kind of drive does that machine have? Spinning will be slower than SSD.

Process a significant crop - as in the crop boundary moves slowly? Or it takes time to update when you open the photos in Crop? Or after you've closed the crop tool? Or?


----------

